# Mid summer slow spot, and not worth starting the truck.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The last two weeks have been dead for me, I think everyone spent their money on swimming pools or air conditioners this year.

I have done a handful of estimates and all of them were too high and they wanted me to come down 

I would rather stay home and work the garden than work my butt off at your house for the same amount, hopefully it picks up here pretty quick, the garden is boring.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> The last two weeks have been dead for me, I think everyone spent their money on swimming pools or air conditioners this year.
> 
> I have done a handful of estimates and all of them were too high and they wanted me to come down
> 
> I would rather stay home and work the garden than work my butt off at your house for the same amount, hopefully it picks up here pretty quick, the garden is boring.


I hit a slow spot also. 100° + temps, no rain etc. Having fun with the kids though, pretty cool.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

we have a reasonable amount of work-but we are doing it slowly in 96 degree temps.

hail storm a few weeks ago about 20 minutes away------- people wanting " free estimates" are starting to Email.-I went down that road in 2007-2008-----and learned my lesson. we are politely declining to estimate those projects.
stephen


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

July has always been kind of the mirror image of Feb. for me.

Feb., cold and dead.

July, hot and dead.

I like hot and dead better. Pool time.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a few jobs booked up but nothing crazy. Usally Im booking into the late fall early winter by now, only about 4 weeks out right now. But i did land the last three jobs i did estimates on. 3 for 3 !!!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We have been doing a lot of estimates. Have some smaller projects, between 20 and 30 thousand. We are trying to close some leads on some more significant projects. A lot of maybes. Lol. Not booked out for six months anymore, for sure.

Smaller projects are great if you have enough of them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like to work just enough to support my other habits.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Things will pick up for you. Send some follow up emails and stay positive. You could always result to box store stalking.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Our problem is, we don't market and I don't network hard when we are busy.

I see a pattern. Lol


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Our problem is, we don't market and I don't network hard when we are busy.
> 
> I see a pattern. Lol


Exactly! when i'm busy I dont think to keep looking for work when the job ends... 

I'm in a dry spell here too. Dont have anything lined up right now, just few waiting bids.:sad:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess I need to pound some pavement.

I think my location killed me this spring, I was out in the country doing a big job for about 3 months, no chances to put up door hangers and toss my sign out by the road in town anywhere.

I got all caught up and had a realization that I had nothing else to do. I have to help a friend of mine for two weeks or so, it should be a good chance to get back in town and at least toss up a few streets worth of door hangers.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> July has always been kind of the mirror image of Feb. for me.
> 
> Feb., cold and dead.
> 
> ...


For whatever reason, these are the two months that are always a problem for me also.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not dead, as I have work until the end of the year, but always have down time in July. I just had a week or so of nothing to do for the guys because I was waiting on permits, and now all permits are coming out at the same time. Have not had stability for a few years now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I wish I had 3 of me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I got all caught up and had a realization that I had nothing else to do.


Number one trap for a one man band. :thumbsup:

When you're busy, you're too busy/tired to spend time lining up new work.

But I don't get staying home and working the garden. Some income is better than none, and the bigger point is that it gets you out & about, exposing yourself (quiet, Struble!). New clients aren't likely to see you doing what you do best while you're out back pulling weeds.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that will also get you arrested in N.J.:shifty:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I told you to be quiet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A one man band usually works his butt off. And time off is something that is usually needed to avoid burnout. The only problem without having work is you don't know if it will pick up in a week, month or months. I have had two times where I ran out of work and within 2 weeks was swamped again. And then there was another time that was 3 months and with the bills for my shop and all it nearly put me out of business. I was actually thinking about shutting the shop down. Then we had one warm day in march and I have been busy since.

You never know if it is a short vacation or a business killer.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its quiet again this month and still very very spotty. Summer vacations take precedant over expensive remodels. We have also had a mild winter & dry spring so nothing storm related.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just for contrast, I was pretty dead a month or two ago, while waiting for the stars to align for a pretty major rebuild of one end of my house (a tree fell on it last year). 

Now I'm ready to start, and I keep getting calls I can't refuse. :blink:


----------

